

The secret origins of Google's Chrome OS - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/the-secret-origins-of-googles-chrome-os-7000012215/

======
sp332
Already discussed, and denied, then Nelson himself joined the conversation
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5219765>

TL;DR "You may have called your project Chrome OS at some point (though it
sounds like you called it "Google OS" consistently at the time). But it did
not turn into today's Chrome OS. I was there for the genesis of that project,
and it did not happen in 2007. If your project got headcount in 2007, that's
definitive proof that it isn't Chrome OS."

